# CHECK this out/ You must see this



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

My buddy just sent me this pic he took. I am not sure what it is but it is freaky.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol nice clay fish, his fins look glossy.... i hope this is clay lol if not im sure its a friendly little guy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omfg... O_O


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it looks like a wolf fish.. a sw fish if I'm not mistaken


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Definitely a wolf fish. Great pic


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wolf eel. They have sweet personalities, though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wolf fish, yep. Apparently the are delicious!!


----------



## FijiIslander (Feb 18, 2009)

Wtf... is that?

Looks like some pre-historic animal to me!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Google image search...









guess my 4' tank is too small.....


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOL, that fish gives me the booboogeebies just looking at it!!!  
for sure i would have nightmares all the time if i possessed such an underwater monster


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

The first picture makes him look sorta like a locust from the game gears of war 2!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ohhh I love it. What a cool fish.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> ohhh I love it. What a cool fish.


It is an awesome fish. This one belongs to a PAQ in Chicago.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

they have a few in the biodome in montreal


----------

